# Audiospur von Video trennen und korrigieren



## jadranko (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

 ich habe ein Problem, und zwar habe ich ein Video gefilmt aber da verzögert sich der Ton im Laufe der Zeit. Nun wollte ich fragen wie kann ich die Tonspur von dem Film trennen und anschließend korigieren.

 Für hilfreiche Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar.

 Danke


----------



## chmee (11. Juni 2005)

Trennen sollte eigentlich mit jedem Videoschnitt-Programm gehen, mann muß ihm eben
nur sagen, er soll Audio erstellen/rendern/speichern.

Was ist das denn für ein Format, Deine Aufnahme ?

mfg chmee


----------



## jadranko (12. Juni 2005)

Also die Aufnahme ist in MPEG4 Format( mit einer Cam gemacht). 
 Das wesentliche problem ist ja das der ton am anfang mit dem Bild übereinstimmt aber mit der Zeit immmer mehr verschleift,  also erst kommt das Bild und erst nach einer Weile kommt der Ton da aber schon die nächste Sc(? oder z)ene anfängt und somit der ton mit dem bild nicht übereinstimmt. Diese Verzögerung baut sich dann immer weiter aus.
 Ich wollte fragen ob es einen Weg gibt dies zu korrigieren?

 Danke


----------

